# Women's lounge covid check in



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

How is everybody doing? Started teleworking Tuesday so I miss my bikecommute. Ran down to the bike shop today as my floor pump stopped working and they were closing this afternoon for the duration of the emergency. Got a nice Serfas digital pump, nice because it is accurate for fatbike low-pressure and also for my MTB and gravel bike. I paid over the phone and they brought it outside, good service. Also helping a neighbor get flat pedals onto a loaner spin bike since her gym is closed. Organized a #RATride (ride alone together) with a few friends last weekend, it was fun to do something nearly normal and get out in the sun and fresh air. That's all the news here, hope you are well. Let us know how you are doing if you have a minute.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you for this thread. 


Lost my job right before Xmas. Went to japan for the first two weeks in February. 
Started work in March. Job is remote, so no changes for me, but digging my new job and really appreciating it given the **** happening now. 

Still riding the local trails (when it’s not a busy time, usually the morning), working after. When the weather sucks, back to chilling or building lego. 

One of the things I’m working on is sleeping in on the weekends. Trails are usually packed then anyway so just making sure I take care of myself and sleep as long as I possibly can. 

Oh, staying on top of my vitamins, water, and inhalers (asthma). Oh and I hate the smell of hand sanitizer. But I’m using it when I can’t get to soap and water.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm adjusting to the new normal

My professional role is classified as essential. I manage 2 patient care units at a large hospital in Toronto. We have several COVID-19 patients including one veteran in his 90's who are all doing well. Its very dynamic times. My work is less clinical but still front-line . I'm frequently in communication contact with patients, families and 3 large teams of interprofessional staff. I'm responsible for ensuring that policies are implemented, and followed, so staff and patients are safe. Currently we are running low on hand sanitizer and masks and the focus is on conserving resources and working safe... crazy intense times 

On the bright side my normal 90 minute commute takes 45 mins. Gasoline is at an all time low. 

It's important that I maintain my health and fitness as this keeps my strength and energy up and my stress level low. Many official mtb trails have closed because people have not been respecting social distancing in the parking lots and on the trails. My husband and I ride in unpopular areas which is a bonus. We've been consistently riding twice a week all winter and today my husband is changing the tires from studs to my tubeless trail tires. I've also purchased a new hardtail that should be delivered any day now. It will be a sweet ride!

I run. It's an easy alternative cardio activity. It's also a convenient activity. I run a lot of distance and hardly see anyone. I've been practicing social distancing before it got popular . I have logged 472km since January. My goal is to run my first marathon in May but doesn't look promising as the event planners will probably will postpone. But I will continue with my training.

My crossfit gym closed last October and I continued my training program at another gym but it shut down a few weeks ago. Fortunately we have been collecting fitness equipment (weights, bars, rack, kettlebells, bands etc.) and we set up a nice, very simple home gym and I have been following my daily workout program designed by my former crossfit coach. The transition has been so smooth that I won't need to hold a gym membership in the future which is a nice cost saving measure.

I continue to follow a strict vegan diet (6 years+). We limit our grocery shopping to once per week. No problem finding good nutritious food... while most people seem to be fixated on pasta, processed meals and toilet paper, we find a good supply of fresh and frozen veg, fresh fruit, variety of beans, legumes etc. 

On a personal note my 86 year old mom's scheduled surgery to remove a malignant mass has been postponed (as has all surgery at her hospital because of the spread of this virus) She is taking it in stride. She has made it through many life changing events plus she has an amazing, optimistic and positive spirit. I am quietly worried for her but her attitude and the support from my significant other gives me strength. In addition, my mother and father-in law who are in their 90's are managing remarkably in their own home. They too are survivors and hardy. Their resilience gives me super strength 

My only regret is not getting my hair colored and cut before the pandemic was declared. 

I'll continue to post up on mtbr. I like the vibe and it will be great to hear about others experiences. The social and economic changes will continue for quite some time and we have all been affected by this pandemic. It is important not to give up. Find a positive path, persist to create a better society and you will emerge with a better outcome.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm teleworking, as I work for my state's health department so have to keep the wheels rolling. I'm on day 10 of self-isolation at home. I'm more productive at home than in the office, so it's worked out in a lot of ways. 

My first major race isn't until Memorial Day weekend here in the US, and there's no word on if it'll be cancelled, so I'm continuing my training plan. Only thing I'm changing is planning more routes that leave right from my house versus driving down to Colorado where it is less windy. Learning to embrace the wind again! 

My yoga studio is streaming classes so we can keep doing that on our normal schedule, just from our houses vs. the studio. Definitely different doing yoga at home, but it's nice I don't have to lose that part of my routine. 

The hardest thing for me is the uncertainty of race season, and also not being able to spend time with all my friends and continuing all our crazy gravel group rides. I live alone with my cat, so it's a bit lonely at times. I didn't really train in 2018 and 2019, so it's hard to be coming into form, getting really back into shape, and not knowing if my races will happen. But I'm continuing to carry on carry on, focus on getting to race weight, etc

I treated myself to a Bosu ball so I can do more of Kate Courtney's crazy strength workouts. I don't have a gym membership, so luckily I already had a lot of at home equipment like medicine balls, balance board, kettle bell, etc to do the workouts I've always done.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks everyone for your contributions so far - here and at your work! I live with just the dog, he loves teleworking. Here was our walk one morning this week after the snow.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm a paramedic and my wife is a zookeeper so nothing has changed for us really. I haven't had much time to go riding any which is sad for me. We have shelter in place going on right now so that means everyone gathers at the parks to spend their days off. So naturally no one is maintaining their six foot social distancing. 

We just can't wait for things to return to normal around here.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I take the zoos are closes, but she has to still go work or are they doing like a one family at a time scenario?


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Zoos are closed. Most of the employees still go in and do their daily routine of cleaning and feeding the animals. A lot of the zoos are having to do social media bits like videos or stuff for the public but that's about it. I volunteer there as well and I told them that I don't feel comfortable being up there with what goes on at my job. They haven't had a problem at all. I don't think any volunteers or interns are going up there at all.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Hi all, I like hearing people's stories of the new daily life, so I'll post mine. 

I am an RN but work in a private practice office for allergy/asthma/immunology. We are still open but doing tele-med and drive up visits. It's pretty fun for me because I get to be the one doing laps outside so I'm getting lots of extra exercise and sunshine. I've also helped out with our Public Health department do drive-up testing, but it's been hard to get tests here (as for everyone) so we've only tested a few hundred people in our county that I know of. Only about a dozen have come back positive, and from what I hear, none are critically hospitalized yet. I hope we can keep it like that, as our hospital only has about 7-8 ICU beds. 

As for bikes, I'm in the same boat as sooshee. My main event for the year was a bikepack race in Scotland at the end of May. Obviously that is cancelled as well as our flights/trip. It's a big bummer but I have a spot for 2021. I'm still riding, but we are in mud season, and the usual spring escape trips to Arizona and Utah/Moab are off the table. So I've been mixing things up with some running, and committing myself to a 30-day ab/squat challenge to build some extra strength.

Honestly our biggest stress right now is that my husband and I didn't buy extra toilet paper when we had the chance and now we are down to just a couple of rolls:eekster:....good thing I have experience peeing in the woods and going without!


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

My family is lucky. My husband's job is likely safe. I haven't worked for years. Our kids seem to be adjusting fine. As of right now, our trails are open. We are still fat biking and/or cross country skiing everyday. Well, we were until today, the snow is melting big time and today was probably my last ski for the season. I'm really not worried about my family contracting the virus and I'm really not worried about us if did get it. I'm very sure that we would all be fine. We also don't spend any time with any vulnerable or at risk people. We managed to stock up on everything that we would need and our stores are all well stocked if we do need anything else. So in that sense, we really don't have any "worries". 

At the same time, I feel so unsettled. I really wish that we had a better idea of timelines as to when things will even just start to go back to normal. Or I wish we at least knew that the current restrictions weren't going to get worse. I am surprised and dismayed at the amount of vigilantism and internet shaming that is going on towards people who do continue to go outside and be active and exercise even though it is 100% allowed and even encouraged by the health authorities. It is definitely crazy times right now!


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

Me and my family are fine. I work from home and good thing, our company is being able to manage the crisis very well. However, this pandemic is also making us paranoid. It makes us worry that if you get out of your house, you might be able to catch the virus. We need buy stuff from the grocery store but no one is volunteering because we are all scared to go out. I hope this will be over soon. Stay safe!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope folks are still hanging in, we are doing pretty well here in VT, but I grew up in NYC so still concerns with folks I know there. We lost 1 HS classmate to covid and another lost both her parents within days of each other. My family there and my best HS friend have been OK so far. Our local bike shop reopened for curbside service only and they are absolutely slammed. He jokes that they are the new toilet paper- in short supply and everyone wants it. So many folks wanting to get a new bike to get out of the house, or spruce up one that has been sitting in the garage. They are very health conscious and quarantine repairs for 3 days, sanitize bikes, wear masks, etc. I helped them out today and there was a line out on the sidewalk of people waiting to be helped. I am not an expert mechanic but help out however I can, whether unboxing bikes and breaking down cardboard, changing tires, stocking shelves, cleaning bikes, or whatever else is helpful. Then I went for a cremee (soft serve ice cream) at a local place that just re-opened. It was a maple-chocolate twist and it was delicious!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

By all reports our trail heads are totally crowded and the trails busy so I have been staying away. "Sh*tshow" is a term I have heard more than once. Lucky me, got a gravel bike last summer and live right on the edge of town. I am enjoying it immensely; got in 200 miles in April.
My work came to a stand still but my hub has always worked at home. Most of you know I sew professionally so I made about 300 masks before I turned to personal projects. I have an adult son who is a software engineer who came home for the duration. He is working remotely and gets to eat "mom food' every night. 
Gravel for your enjoyment:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Looks nice! Thank you for your mask work, much needed! What did you get for a gravel bike? Trail systems are still closed here, and the snow this morning isn't helping.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I got a Giant Revolt 2 last year. I am my shops unofficial LIV ambassador, but I really didn't like the single LIV offering. It was too low end for me. I love this revolt. It's a men's small. Super comfortable, nice handling, can go all day. I will be putting a cassette with a 36 on it. 34 is not enough for around here.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I was one of the first engineers to be sent out of the shipyard (I work in the defense industry) to work from home six weeks ago. I enjoy the very much shorter commute and the view from this office is so much nicer than my cubicle. My employer is beginning to offer on-site routine testing, which will make me more comfortable when I return to the shipyard, though I don't have a return date yet and sort of hope that I'll be able to continue telework for at least part of the week after all this calms down. 

I've been able to ride a lot more, sometimes taking a long lunch to get out on my road bike and I just picked up a new trail bike - a 2020 Salsa Rustler - because I'm looking forward to longer rides this summer and something a little lighter than my 2001 Stinky Six will be nice to have.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for starting this check in thread!

I work at a contact center doing email and voice based customer assistance and switched to working from home on 20 March. I feel relieved we were able to transition the office. I believe some of my coworkers may have been infected and social distancing wasn't going well.

The stay at home orders have been a bit of a blessing I've lots of bonding walks with teenager. I hadn't actually ridden my bike since the day my Dad passed away in early Oct 2018 and the restless feeling of isolating was a much needed push to get back in the saddle again.

Generally speaking, my family and I are doing OK. I'm very thankful don't have to be in the office, but the isolating is starting to wear on me. I really look forward to hopefully some day I can gather with one of my bike groups to have a ride or skills clinic and enjoy good food and drink after. And I really miss hugs!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Checking back in. How’s everyone doing here?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I got a new gravel bike so I am excited to ride it this weekend after I swap the GravelKing SK for SK with their new plus protection. Should be fun. I also got my tooth pulled out. My bff/ex-gf, who is currently in a different state hasn't spoken to me in weeks & I think the toll of the virus & the news got to her. Ugh


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Riding: I still am able to do 2 rides on the weekends. I only ride with my husband (never in groups) and we have some nice local trails that are fun. I am waiting patiently for my new bike frame (ht) and fork to arrive. Delivery has been delayed and I was advised that it should arrive soon 

Fitness: I have not been to a gym since March 1. I won't be going back. We have a nice home gym set up in the basement We follow a personalized daily workout program and we can still do crossfit (with some options). So strengthwise I'm staying strong and keeping safe

Running: Since the pandemic, I run daily. 3km prior to my daily workout. 2 intermediate runs (10-15km) per week and one long run (20km+) per week. My mileage has surpassed last year's acheivement at the same time. My biggest accomplishment is running my first marathon on my birthday for a big race that I registered for in January but got cancelled. I did it virtually: set a course and used GPS to track. Looking forward to more races.

Work: I continue to work. I'm essential (patient care manager in a large hospital) so I worked every day. It's been difficult to take time off because of the responsibilities but we have major achievements: None of my 78 veterans/patients contracted Covid19 (the age range is 88 to 107!) and none of my staff (89 total) contracted it. There is a special unit in the hospital for treating stable cases which is currently well below capacity. And only 3cases in ICU (again below capacity) so we have mangaged very well. We continue to keep high standards because a second wave can be expected (I hope not but we have to continue with preventative measures).

On a personal note: My 87yo mom had her surgery to remove a cancerous mass and she is doing remarkably. I hope to visit her next month (It's been 2 years since my last visit). I got my hair done and I am taking everything in stride.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Still alive here as well. We're seeing more and more positive patients here in Texas. I haven't been able to ride at all this year. Mainly because TxDot closed my favorite ride area for construction of I-35. So I've resorted to get back into rock climbing. I built a climbing wall in my garage and can climb there as much as I want. It's not that big but it can be challenging. I got a few friends addicted to it and as soon as they get some equipment we have a place scouted out for some simple bouldering. Other than that not much here is different from the last time I checked in.

Glad everyone here is still doing well.


----------



## gootzcat (Jul 25, 2010)

*6-month check-in!*

I just bumped into this thread tonite so my reply is a bit later than others'. I've been lucky to have a nearby park with some ST which not many people knew about so I was able to get out and ride early in the covid shelter-in-place. Soon branched out to other parks where we tried to social distance at our small post-ride gatherings. I've had to telework since March and my work travel was discontinued which has given me more time to ride! But the fires and smoke here in the west have cut back on rides. It's so much more difficult to get people together to ride. Its so great to find this women's lounge forum - I've needed to hear how other riders are coping!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Hope you are still OK out there gootzcat with all the fires and smoke. Sending you some clean air from VT.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey All, only just stumbled across this thread as don't frequent the forum too much as generally seems to be folks from the USA. How is everyone getting on with the approach to Christmas? Are you planning lockdown Christmases or trying to be 'normal'?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We're in lockdown until maybe December 20. Most stores and businesses remain closed except for grocery stores, drugstores and a few specialty businesses etc. My hard tail bike build is taking a longer time than planned because it's difficult to get parts but I still have my fs Canfield which I continue to ride twice per week. I will be applying the studded tires this weekend

Outside of work I continue to be very active (not much else to do  ) I run alone or trail run with my husband, ride our local trails. I'm staying fit and sane.

Work is challenging but we are getting 1900 Pfizer vaccines delivered on Dec 21. I'm not sure if staff or patients will be getting the vaccine first. I am looking forward to the vaccine but we will definitely need to continue to wear masks, keep our social distance and hand sanitize +++ for quite some time


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah i faced a similar issue with my hardtail build but finally managed to complete it last week. I wish the UK would take an equally hard approach but we've got chickens running the country! You work in health care then?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Golf_Chick said:


> Yeah i faced a similar issue with my hardtail build but finally managed to complete it last week. I wish the UK would take an equally hard approach but we've got chickens running the country! You work in health care then?


Yes I manage 2 patient care units. We've prevented the virus from spreading to our patients but there have been staff infections. Despite weekly Covid testing, full PPE in our department for all staff; regional lockdowns; the prevalence of community cases are increasing again.

Hope you and your friends and family stay healthy


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Covid hit my house. I tested positive last month. My family went into quarantine for ten days. I was asymptomatic so I got lucky. I made a very very small loop in my backyard with two ramps. I rode most days while I was stuck at home. Went back to work with no issues. Now I must say that my first ride at my normal trails was rough. I had to stop more often and it was harder to breathe but I had a great ride. Then rain has been hitting so the trails are pretty much off limits. To make up for that I've been hiking more. Other than that life is normal. We haven't discussed what we are doing Christmas eve except we are making some traditional Scottish meals.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Leafkiller, glad you are OK! It will be a quiet Christmas here too. Also studding up my commuter. Got a few inches of snow overnight so conditions should be fun for fatbiking.


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds like you've done well symptoms wise and getting over it fairly quickly. Hopefully you don't get affected with long covid. Traditional Scottish meals so are you Scottish and now living in the USA?


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Scottish heritage. I wish I had been in Scotland. Born and bred in Texas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad you are on the mend Leafkiller.

I got the first dose of Pfizer Covid vaccine today (I work in a hospital with very vulnerable veterans) As per protocol we are monitored for 15 minutes for any adverse reaction. I felt fine







I spent the rest of my day free to manage my program units. The veterans received their vaccines yesterday. Between my 2 units I have 10 veterans over 100 years old (average age is 96)... they too, show tremendous feats of strength. Happy Festivus and wishing you all brighter days ahead !


----------

